# Solved: can't play blu ray



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

have a bd-rom installed, tower is less than a month old, got a blu ray disc from netflix, insert & get error "format not supported" so installed mpc home theater "could not render file". hp even sent me a new bd-rom so i installed that yesterday & still nothing. reads cd-rom fine, but can't play blu ray movie. i've googled til i'm blue in the face  installed vlc player, nothing. i've decided windows 7 is incompatible with this drive, lite-on dh403s. even lite-on website doesn't list this drive, so think the model # is hp specific or something. computer came preinstalled with cyberlink dvd suite 6 & won't even play standard dvd, plays if i install powerdvd 9, but installed is v8. cyberlink has informed me that this hp suite specific is incompatible with windows 7, hp flatly denies that etc blah blah. tried windvd pro 10 "format not supported." what could be the problem? i just can't figure it out  thx


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Arcsofts Total Media Theater, Corel's WinDVD and Cyberlink's Power DVD 9 are a few programs that I know of that will play bluray. I think they have free download trials, but it don't think the free trial will playback bluray, only a fully purchased edition will play it back. I think both are around $70-90.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i've tried all the above in ur reply, from windvd pro to powerdvd 9 & blu ray doesn't play. it's either format not supported or media not recognized when i insert a blu ray disc in the drive. from what i read, at the very least media player classic home theater 64 bit should play a blu ray but it doesn't either. unable to render is what it says. so i went & bought another drive, lg uh08ls10k that comes with bd software, will install that Sat & see what happens. if it works, gonna send this piece of junk back to HP & ask for a credit for the drive to my card. it's the least they can do, under the 30 day warranty. this computers specs list the bd drive with the software to play blu ray. that's the only reason other than the processor why i went with this model from this manufacturer.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

None of the free software like VLC or Media classic support Bluray. I went through this not long ago when I built my HTPC, had to get a retail software and ended up buying ArcSoft Total Media.

Is the firmware on the drive up to date? Is the software up to date. Confused about what your said about powerdvd. You said PowerDVD 9 works, but installed is PowerDVD 8...not sure what you mean by that. So 9 plays Bluray fine, but its not a purchased version?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

it's a brand new tower, came preinstalled with the blu ray drive & cyberlink powerdvd suite v7 which plays bd movies etc, just that this drive won't play a movie is why i've been trying other venues. powerdvd 8 is the movie player installed in the suite above. think i'll wait til i put in the new drive & then consider purchasing more software. just bugged me that i bought this pc from HP saying in the specs that it plays bd movies off the shelf, & so far it hasn't! there's no firmware avail on the net or on lite-on's website for this bd-rom nor on hp's website. drivers r what it installed with from windows. just don't want 2 throw good money at software when it might be a hardware issue


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

so, after purchasing a new bd-rom that came with cyberlink blu-ray disc suite, alls well in lala land. just a matter of having the right software all along. even blu ray plays in media player classic home cinema! dl'd a movie 2 the hdd & after some tweaking, played without a hitch. so very nice!!


----------

